# Great Horned Owl



## EricD (Feb 27, 2008)

Great Horned Owl and family...located in Merritt Island florida


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 27, 2008)

(Excuse me while I pick my jaw up off the floor...)

Wow. Stunning shots.  :hail:


----------



## niforpix (Feb 27, 2008)

The first shot looks a bit blurry. Was this taken handheld?


----------



## Ann75 (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, amazing to be able to capture these owls!  Great work and nice details.

Greetings,
Ann


----------



## kundalini (Feb 27, 2008)

Fantastic.  These are excellent.  Blurry my a$$.


----------



## ToddB (Feb 27, 2008)

Mom looks pissed in that first shot!  I don't think she was happy you were taking pics of her kids!!!!

Those are beautiful shots.  Maybe one day I'll have decent nature shots to share with you all.


----------



## domromer (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! Beautiful shots!


----------



## EricD (Feb 28, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Fantastic.  These are excellent.  Blurry my a$$.



Picture taken from the car..all handheld with 500 mm lens. I really didn't notice any blur...just a tough shot in between the power lines and the tree they were in in.


----------



## mdw (Feb 28, 2008)

nice! Good lens too! ;-)


----------

